# BABY FOUND HATCHED INDSIDE MOTHER (Must read)



## brancsikia339 (Jan 3, 2013)

So I was getting my yellow orchid ready to pin. She had just died a few hours prior. I began to empty the eggs when in the cluster there was a small black thing. I decided to see what it was and it turned out to be a HATCHED NYMPH! I think that this killed her. The baby was dead as well, but it is unbelievable that this happened. In a few minutes I will get my camera and take some pics


----------



## hierodula (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 3, 2013)

Upon closer inspection, it appears two nymphs were inside her   I feel so bad. Poor girl, i wish i knew


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 3, 2013)

Very strange. What do you guys think????


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 3, 2013)

That is bizarre! I thought they don't mix the sperm and eggs until they are actually laying the ooth?!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 3, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> That is bizarre! I thought they don't mix the sperm and eggs until they are actually laying the ooth?!


i dunno!!! I think this is the first documented case! no wonder she wasn't laying an ooth!!!! i can only hope her other fertile eggs (which i collected from the body) hatch


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 3, 2013)

Was she eggbound. Maybe those were fertilized, but not laid for some reason and caused a blockage. Those fertilized eggs then incubated at the right temps and hatched internally??? Who knows for sure?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 3, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Was she eggbound. Maybe those were fertilized, but not laid for some reason and caused a blockage. Those fertilized eggs then incubated at the right temps and hatched internally??? Who knows for sure?


She was eggbound for a period and then i got her a new male to mate and she mated twice. I think that possibly the baby hatched inside her, causing eggbound syndrome. But how did fertilization and a huge incubation period occur inside the body???


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 3, 2013)

Did she ever lay an ooth?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 3, 2013)

Are we positive that those are nymphs? Maybe it's her broken hymenopus? :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 3, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Are we positive that those are nymphs? Maybe it's her broken hymenopus? :lol:


lol yea theyre nymphs they have the correct coloration


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 3, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Did she ever lay an ooth?


she layed her first ooth awhile ago


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 3, 2013)

Did that first ooth ever hatch?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 3, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Did that first ooth ever hatch?


nope. not yet atleast


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 3, 2013)

I dont see that good, but I dont think it is nymph.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 3, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> I dont see that good, but I dont think it is nymph.


Me neither. Thought I was the only one.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 3, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> I dont see that good, but I dont think it is nymph.


? But it has the tarsi, legs and petals! I still have it, but it's difficult to photograph. You can also see the signature dark orange body stretched in the back. It had just came out of the female, and pulling it out it kinda got a little squished and ripped apart, but as far as i can tell it's a nymph


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 3, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> ? But it has the tarsi, legs and petals! I still have it, but it's difficult to photograph. You can also see the signature dark orange body stretched in the back. It had just came out of the female, and pulling it out it kinda got a little squished and ripped apart, but as far as i can tell it's a nymph


Okay, we cannot see that in the picture but I trust your eye sight.


----------



## gripen (Jan 3, 2013)

It would be a stretch in my mind to call that a nymph. Looks more like a parasite to me. Of what variety I cannot tell.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 3, 2013)

gripen said:


> It would be a stretch in my mind to call that a nymph. Looks more like a parasite to me. Of what variety I cannot tell.


You think? She was never exposed to anything and it looks identical to the colors of an L1 Parymenopus


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 3, 2013)

And it looked more like a nymph before i pulled it from the egg mass, which stretched it


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 3, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> You think? She was never exposed to anything and it looks identical to the colors of an L1 Parymenopus


It is hard to know that, don't you think? I thought it was clear to you that it was a nymph.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 3, 2013)

I wouldn't think it's a parasite because most parasites also come in maggot form, and this was the exact size and shape of an L1 parymenopus.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 3, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> I wouldn't think it's a parasite because most parasites also come in maggot form, and this was the exact size and shape of an L1 parymenopus.


Is it obvious that it is a nymph? From what I see in the picture it is just rotten guts. Can you tell me where the nymph is in the picture?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 3, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Are we positive that those are nymphs? Maybe it's her broken hymenopus? :lol:





hibiscusmile said:


> I dont see that good, but I dont think it is nymph.





Mime454 said:


> Me neither. Thought I was the only one.





gripen said:


> It would be a stretch in my mind to call that a nymph. Looks more like a parasite to me. Of what variety I cannot tell.





happy1892 said:


> Is it obvious that it is a nymph? From what I see in the picture it is just rotten guts. Can you tell me where the nymph is in the picture?


Jury's not looking in your favor. Get better photos of the "nymph", maybe even magnified to show all you say is there.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 3, 2013)

As far as a parasite, doesnt matter if the mantis is exposed to anything, food sources carry parasites.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 3, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> As far as a parasite, doesnt matter if the mantis id exposed to anything, food sources carry parasites.


Parasites are everywhere I guess.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 3, 2013)

Crickets are known for carrying parasites as are flies. Pretty much everywhere.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 3, 2013)

She never ate crickets and the flies were all bought from mantisplace. Don't u guys see the legs and the dark orange abdomen? It looks like no parasite I've ever seen. It's dried now but it wasn't stretched when I found it. It's dried in the same position


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 3, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> She never ate crickets and the flies were all bought from mantisplace. Don't u guys see the legs and the dark orange abdomen? It looks like no parasite I've ever seen. It's dried now but it wasn't stretched when I found it. It's dried in the same position


I am guessing there are many other ways parasites can get into a mantis. Are there Bug Trader? Like in the air?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 3, 2013)

What kind of parasite infects a mantis that isn't in maggot form???


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 3, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> What kind of parasite infects a mantis that isn't in maggot form???


Maybe bacteria? Maybe they live inside mantids and take the mantis's food?


----------



## gripen (Jan 3, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> What kind of parasite infects a mantis that isn't in maggot form???


Whose to say the flies did not have parasites before you bought them? Without better pics we must be skeptical.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 3, 2013)

Alright ill try to get some but it's dry now


----------



## Precarious (Jan 4, 2013)

May be just guts that sort of look like a nymph. I don't see how a fertile ova could remain in her long enough to hatch. I would have to see an obvious nymph to be convinced.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 4, 2013)

very hard to say, we just dont know. We cannot see it as you did. but interesting nevertheless!


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2013)

I am not seeing anything that looks like a mantis nymph. If you are talking about the two egg shaped objects on the left I don't see anything that looks like a nymph there either.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'll take a pic of the dried "thing" when I get home from school


----------



## aychen222 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wait wait wait, I'm pretty new to this but how would a parasite get in the egg mass instead of the usual "stomach" area? Excuse my poor vernacular.


----------



## aNisip (Jan 4, 2013)

When he dissected her I'm sure the contents were mixed...I'm sayin some organ or frass or something, not a nymph...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm gonna take a pic soon. It was in the center of the eggs


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 8, 2013)

sorry its taking so long i recently got a new laptop and camera and I can't figure out how to get pictures onto my new laptop nline2long: I'll post pics when i figure this out


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jan 8, 2013)

aliens...


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 10, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> sorry its taking so long i recently got a new laptop and camera and I can't figure out how to get pictures onto my new laptop nline2long: I'll post pics when i figure this out


Use your old one. :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 10, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Use your old one. :lol:


i just did  sorry for the delay

Dried "thing"


----------



## agent A (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like part of the genital tract


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry, I still do not see the mantis.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 10, 2013)

ovaries? That would explain being found in the middle of the eggs. Maybe it's her poop chute.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 10, 2013)

could be. Thanks guys, i really thought it was a nymph  oh well, whatever. Hopefully what eggs/ooth i have from her will hatch


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 11, 2013)

Good luck. inch:


----------

